# XP Easter Egg



## Pugster (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi,

I have tried to get the Win2000 Easter egg (Spyhunter game) but failed (something to do with the service pack).

Has anyone got any info on the XP one?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Sep 15, 2004)

J-Walk has the list...

http://j-walk.com/ss/excel/odd/odd01.htm

XP doesn't seem to have one.


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 15, 2004)

I tried this out as well on 2002 SP3, and it didn't work for me either.  J-walk's site states to open the html file with Explorer 5, and I'm using Explorer 6, don't know if that makes a difference though.


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Sep 15, 2004)

Cbrine said:
			
		

> I tried this out as well on 2002 SP3, and it didn't work for me either.  J-walk's site states to open the html file with Explorer 5, and I'm using Explorer 6, don't know if that makes a difference though.



I'm assuming that you're using Excel 2000 as well.  Have you got DirectX installed on you PC?  You may not have this installed if your PC is used for work only.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.aspx?url=/windows/directx/downloads/default.htm


Pugster, do they still use that slogan for C*mb*rn*uld?


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 15, 2004)

Mark,

 I'm actually using Excel 2002, SP3.  Or are you referring to OS.  My OS is Win 2000, and you are most likely correct about the DX drivers.  Our IT dept would mostly likely frown upon us playing network Half-life, although I haven't tried yet.   I will have to check it out.

Thanks


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Sep 15, 2004)

Nah, it's not DirectX that's your problem, it's even more obvious than that.  

Excel 2002 (aka Excel XP) apparently has no Easter Eggs.

I thought that you were referring to your OS when you said 2002 SP3, but then again I'm mentally retarded.


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 16, 2004)

Well not being one to judge metal stability, life is like a box o chocolates, I won't comment on that.    The only problem is that J-Walk's site shows an easter egg specifically for Excel 2002, so either your wrong, or he's wrong.  Or am I wrong, I'm sooo confused.....


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Sep 16, 2004)

Cbrine said:
			
		

> The only problem is that J-Walk's site shows an easter egg specifically for Excel 2002, so either your wrong, or he's wrong.  Or am I wrong, I'm sooo confused.....


No he doesn't.... you are confused....


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 16, 2004)

Confused or blind. It's at the top of the page, man 



			
				JWalk's site said:
			
		

> Excel 2002 (Excel 10)
> The word on the street is that Excel 2002 does not contain an easter egg. Apparently, Microsoft has received complaints about the waste of resources and file bloat.


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 16, 2004)

Van Pookie,

The piece about the microsoft web compents easter egg is in the excel 2002 section and uses excel in order to create the web compent.  Wouldn't you think that it's from Excel 2002????  If it was from a different version, it would be in that version section!!! So there, I'm not blind, you are.  

Edit:  Of course it also mentions Excel 2000, not 2002.  OK, so I'm blind.  Where's the big seperator line and title that says Excel 2000!!!  It's in the wrong section.


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 16, 2004)

I think the Excel 2002 heading may have been tacked on to the top of the page.

Besides, in the web components text itself, it says it requires 2000


----------



## Zack Barresse (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah, big disappointment when I upgraded to 2002 and found no Easter Egg's.     So when I got my laptop, I installed 2000 and 2002.


----------



## Travis (Sep 16, 2004)

Lots of eggs mentioned here http://www.eeggs.com/ 
non for xl2002 but still a fun site to brouse...


----------



## Pugster (Sep 17, 2004)

Pugster, do they still use that slogan for C*mb*rn*uld?

Whats it called? Cumbernauld

Whats it got? not alot!


----------



## al_b_cnu (Oct 5, 2004)

Cbrine said:
			
		

> Van Pookie,
> 
> The piece about the microsoft web compents easter egg is in the excel 2002 section and uses excel in order to create the web compent.  Wouldn't you think that it's from Excel 2002????  If it was from a different version, it would be in that version section!!! So there, I'm not blind, you are.
> 
> Edit:  Of course it also mentions Excel 2000, not 2002.  OK, so I'm blind.  Where's the big seperator line and title that says Excel 2000!!!  It's in the wrong section.



Looks like someone needs a Walken stick


----------

